

TechCrunch Rumor: Facebook First Big Site To Really Embrace OpenID - ridertech
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/27/facebook-first-big-site-to-really-embrace-openid/

======
Batsu
I'm not disputing the 'rumor' part, but what other "Big Sites" make use of
OpenID?

~~~
ridertech
Yeah, TechCrunch got the "big sites" wrong as well as the importance of being
an issuing party. Being a relying party is useless to FB's 200+ million users.

